# betta fry at petco



## Atheissen88 (Feb 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/AmFy2DDW9zk


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They have been selling them for a while unfortunately. And most of the time they don't live since their food and care differ from the adults. We have a few threads about them.. but would involve digging them up.

Make sure to get appropriate fry food, feed multiple times a day (but not too much).. these guys are just way too young to be sold to the general public without proper research in caring for fry.

If that is a mason jar, I recommend using an actual tank of a gallon or more with a heater.. a heater is needed to care for the fry, they are more sensitive then the adults. Poor little one is so clamped up.. how long did you have her before taking the video?


----------



## Atheissen88 (Feb 11, 2012)

I feed this fry a mixture of baby brine shrimp with some bloodworm that i made into a paste which it really seems to enjoying eating. As for the size of the fry it looks bigger in the video than it actually is so I choose the vase for now till he becomes a stronger swimmer because at Petco he was half dead and I didn't want to to struggle to breathe air. As you can see in the video it is swimming normal now which I am excited about. I have had the fry for about 3 days. I do have experience with raising fry I hatched my first batch when i was 17yrs old. Thank you for your suggestions I will look up those threads.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Do yall know how much betta fry usually cost at petco?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Makes me mad. Not only causes issues with growth but possibly scares them to death. They're like puppies... they shouldn't be separated from their siblings too soon.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Bettagirl101 said:


> Do yall know how much betta fry usually cost at petco?


I'm glad the one I live across doesn't sell them. I asked the manager about it and was happy to hear that they didn't sell them. For him it was more of a profit thing since 90% of the time the customers bring back dead babies...

But I've seen them at other petcos for about $1-$3. 

If pet-store employees already give false knowledge on caring for a beta, imagine how worse off it is when you ask them about fry.

Here is a trick question. If people these days spend most of their time on their smart phones, why don't they look it up instead of asking, first?:| I bet if they did it would save a lot of bettas...


----------

